# iBook G3 ne s'allume plus



## vinz34 (2 Février 2012)

Voila l'histoire, j'ai, entre autre, un iBook G3 qui date de 2002 (solide la bête) qui ce soir me fait un coup de calcaire. Après avoir forcé l'extinction car Word avait bloqué je n'arrive plus a l'allumé, les 4 voyants de la batterie sont verts, j'ai fouillé sur le Net et tenté un reset PMU (Maj-Contrôle-Option-Alimentation), rien. J'ai retiré/remis la batterie, débrancher/rebrancher l'alimentation toujours aucun signe de vie. Bref je ne voie pas. Une longue recherche sur Google ne m'a pas éclairé. Mon premier diagnostic est qu'il est mort, à 10 ans ça me semble logique. Mais quelque chose me dit que c'est plus simple que ça, il a été éteint en urgence, probable qu'il y est un truc qu'il n'est pas aimé et qu'il soit bloqué ? Une sorte de fusible ?​ Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
Vinz


----------



## vinz34 (3 Février 2012)

pour illustrer cette discussion qui pour l'instant n'intéresse pas grand monde voici des photos de l'iBook après démontage. Avez-vous une idée de ce que peut être ce composant qui à l'air d'avoir chauffé ?
Merci


----------



## vinz34 (3 Février 2012)

Pour continuer : est-il possible, une fois démonté, de monter le DD de l'iBook sur une autre machine ?


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2012)

Ah ouais, y'a eu un gros coup de chaud là :mouais:

J'ai vraiment la flemme de regarder toutes les photos du manuel pour essayer de savoir ce que ça pourrait être. Mais si tu veux te taper toutes les tophs, tu m'envoie un MP avec le modèle exact de l'iBook

Oui le disque peut se monter dans un boitier externe qui accepte les disques 2.5 ATA (pata, ide), dans un ordi compatible ou en Usb avec un adaptateur comme celui-là (must have de toutes façons)


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Février 2012)

Non pas de coup de chaud, il a juste pris un liquide (eau ou autre)


----------



## vinz34 (5 Février 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Non pas de coup de chaud, il a juste pris un liquide (eau ou autre)


A ton avis, cela a-t-il pu créer un court-circuit ?
A noter qu'il n'a reçu aucun liquide. Je répète qu'il a refusé de se rallumer après que j'ai forcé l'extinction. 
Merci


----------

